# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Warpmymind.com

## TheKnife

This site contains a whole bunch of hypnosis files...
Som even claim to change the body physically (I.E increasing breast size etc.) though...
Two of the files interest me...
(Here we go to the point that proves this thread should be right here.)
There are two files that claim to make you have lucid dreams every night. (Yes, every night! zomg!)
The other one is the same, but an advanced version, which makes (From what i understood.) dreams more vivid and easier to remember. (And lucid dreams every night!)

May be helpful for some, I don't know...
I prefer reality checks and bananas.
I believe these files cost money, but (I think) the subliminal versions are free. (Some even say the sublmininal ones are better.)
Edit: Just checked, and no, none of the lucid dreaming ones cost money.

Edit: Just checked some more...And GOSH! This stuff...

1. Is a curse, it is permanent and is only removable by the guy who made it.(That's what he says.)
2. It makes you have lucid dreams EVERY time you dream EVERY night.
3. Increases dream controll, recall, and makes them more vivid.

----------


## kimpossible

The lucid dreaming ones appear to all be free.

That said, there should be a bit of a warning:  This site is *heavy* on the adult content.  Forewarned.

I haven't listened to any of the lucid dreaming ones I pulled down.

----------


## TheKnife

I decided to try the subliminal version...
After 2 minutes, i started having a problem talking properly (My sister asked me what the time was, and i was like stuttering (sp?) , after 3 minutes, it started feeling like i was floating in wavey water, then my hand starting vibrating, at 3:20 i started feeling like i had to puke...
At that point, i quickly pulled my headphones off.
I don't know if i like hypnotism.

----------


## Barbizzle

O_O that soudns awful.

----------


## TheKnife

Getting hypnotized is probably kinda weird.
Anyway....In the regular one, i don't like how he introduces it...
I dislike the phrases "Curses you" and "For the rest of your life" in the same sentence.
My question is...
Would anyone want that?
I'm feeling weird about it...
Isn't one lucid dream enough per night?
Doesn't one want to have some regular dreams?
Still, from what people at those forums have reported, these files work.
The subliminal version seems to work like this:

Weird freaky sounds bounce from the left to right side of your headphones, which really makes you feel...Weird.
And theres a guy talking in the background, but you can't hear what he says.
Listened to 3 minutes of this one, it is 10 minutes long.

Normal version:
This one is 29 minutes, i think, and consists of the same guy talking to you, nothing else.

----------


## kimpossible

The "freaky sounds" is a binaural pulse.   Supposed to sync-up the brain.

I'll have a listen to it tonight when I get home from work.

The whole curse-thing is probably due to the site appearing to be primarily fetish-related.

----------


## Wolffe

I just tried it out. Seemed good enough, as hypnotist files go, though he sounded like he had pencils up his nose. Now we wait, and see how it goes tonight  :tongue2: 

Note: theres actually also a free deprogramming file too, so you may 'get rid of this life-long curse' whenever you like -.-

----------


## Seeker

Has anyone checked out this sites credentials?  I am hesitant to open my mind up to people I do not know.  It would be way too easy for them to slip some subliminals of their own in there.

*You have the overwhelming urge to write warpmymind into your will.....*

----------


## Wolffe

only in the conscious mind  :wink2:

----------


## rexle

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *The lucid dreaming ones appear to all be free.
> 
> That said, there should be a bit of a warning: *This site is *heavy* on the adult content. *Forewarned.
> 
> I haven't listened to any of the lucid dreaming ones I pulled down.*



what kind of  adult content

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Female Pornographic banners
Sexual trance thingys

----------


## Cyclic13

Yeah, Im personally along the same thinking as seeker. If you dont know who made it or what their motives were for making it they could slip whatever they wanted to in there just for 'shits and giggles' so to speak. I already have a large success rate with lucid dreaming and dreaming as a whole so Im hesitant to go messing around with that, Let alone a site thats primary hypnotic filebase is weird sexual fetish related. Id want to read more testimonials of people that have used the files before I let someone try and rewire my head. 

BTW I dont think the lucid ones are free anymore (other than subliminal) because I see premium next to them, could someone possibly send them if they were able to get them before they went premium?

----------


## kimpossible

I downloaded them for free - even though they had the "premium" thing next to them.  Did you _try_?

I just redownloaded all of them.  21:28PST Nov 4

----------


## Razorback

Do They Work?

----------


## kimpossible

Yeah, in the last ten minutes, I've had 279 lucid dreams.  ::shakehead2::  

It will be another eight hours atleast before I find any sleep...

The thread was only originated ~11hrs ago.  Pretty early for result reports, no?

----------


## AlternateReality

im gonna listen to it but reading some of them posts i hope i dont die lol.

edit: yah! that sounds extremely freaky.  that guy is talking but you cant hear what he is saying.  And the noise....it draws you in.  Not sure if i'd want to go through 11 minutes of that.

I can hear some of the stuff if i skip around

starts out with "go deep in your mind.  go very very deep. focus..."
6 mins in "there is nothing you cannot do...there is nothing you cannot change...lucid dreams you are going to have every single night."
"You are now cursed with lucid dreaming"  ::shock::  

so i guess it is harmless but it sounds freaky.
and he does sound like he has pencils up his nose lol.

It might negate it but i'd recommend doingsomething while listening to it because it kinda felt like i was falling asleep.

----------


## TheKnife

Why would an mp3 file kill you?  :tongue2: 

Also, Kimpossible, were you being sarcastic in that post?

Edit: After browsing their forum a little, I found that someone was asking how safe these files where and how he would know if they contained any weird messages to do freaky things, and the operator of the site answered this:

"Well, as the operator of the site I can say that all the files do what they say, no more no less. As for getting into trance and not back out, that won't happen, the worst that would happen in that case is you'd either fall asleep on your own or just wake back up. Remember, you won't do anything under hypnosis that you wouldn't normally do. "

We should be able to trust that...Right?

----------


## psychedelic

> _Originally posted by Razorback_
> *Do They Work?*



 Increased amount of lucidity: none. 
 Increased amount of dream recall: none.
I just had this this strange experience of waking up after EVERY dream...

Note: I tried to concentrate on the words he spoke and I could fairly well recognize sentences like: "You will lucid dream..." and similar.

----------


## TheKnife

I read that many of the files require to be listened to several times, for days, and some might take weeks for a change.
 :tongue2:

----------


## kimpossible

TANSTAAFL  (Asimov, I believe)...

There Aint No Such Thing As A Free Lunch.  

If you could listen to an MP3 once and have lucidity in every dream from then on, this site wouldn't exist...  There wouldn't be any purpose to even having a discussion.  It would be the same thing as breathing.  Notice you don't see many discussion forums dedicated near-exclusively to that topic?

TANSTAAFL...

That's not to say it doesn't work.  That's to say that it still requires effort and training.  Just like anything else worth having.

----------


## Wolffe

Well after listening to it last night (And I'm quite susceptable to hypnosis too) I missed every single dreamsign that could have possibly been crammed into my dream.  It may be helpful over the long term, but yeah, nothing miraculous.

----------


## OldSouthPremium

anyone else?

----------


## Gus

> _Originally posted by TheKnife_
> *I decided to try the subliminal version...
> After 2 minutes, i started having a problem talking properly (My sister asked me what the time was, and i was like stuttering (sp?) , after 3 minutes, it started feeling like i was floating in wavey water, then my hand starting vibrating, at 3:20 i started feeling like i had to puke...
> At that point, i quickly pulled my headphones off.
> I don't know if i like hypnotism.*




sounds more like you were entering the vibrational state, if you didnt know what that is i could see how that  might be scary and very disorienting

go read up on astral projection and oobe's and the vibrational state.

----------


## Nugget75

You won't be getting results with the hypnosis unless you first learn to go into a deep trance. If you want to learn to do it, then the lucid dreaming file should eventually work. They have induction files and such to learn to go into the trance state. You can't just listen to one hypnosis file and have lucid dreams forever. But if you learn to get into a trance, then listen to the file multiple times in trance, you should see results.

----------


## thyroxine

xenical - http://www.bestrxpills.com

----------


## Ev

Ok, I've checked out the mp3 the day this thread was posted. I must say that it worked and results are really nice.

Nothing happened the night after I listened, however since then I had like 5 lucid dreams and 3 of them were on consecuitive nights.

Yesterday I've listened to both tapes and had a very nice and long LD during the first dream I saw that night... Plus I could feel as my body is preparing to sleep once I hit the bed..


I find the second mp3 to be much better than the first one, it is more detailed and more suggestive  ::D: 

PS the guy on tape speaks fine, I dont know what you ppl are talking about  ::D:

----------


## poeticDreamer

Ahhhh...

I'm extremely hesitant about letting people into my mind, especially as suggestable as I am and having been previously put under hypnosis by a professional.  I have learned all too well the impact of letting someone into my mind, and even more so letting them roam freely around in there.

Think I'll stick to the less invasive maneuvers.  All the same, I'm interested in the results.

----------


## Cyclic13

Well I listened to parts of what he was saying and all he does is explain the aspects of a dream and what to look out for and how to attain lucidity. I doubt he laced it with some subliminal suicidal thoughts thing, but I understand your hesitation on doing it. I felt that way at first and then gave it a go, I haven't had anything abnormal happen or any results more than I already have with lucidity but I have always had them fairly often so I dont know maybe it did something.

----------


## Mr. Deadhead

I don't know if I've got a high resistance to hypnosis, but I sat through the hole thing just being very bored. The second time I listened to it, the part where he says "You cannot stop listening" I just laughed and said "Watch me" and closed the damn thing down.

Prehaps I went in there with a cautious state of mind, so I wasn't easily affected, who knows.

----------


## Cyclic13

I did that too at first LOL

----------


## Alex D

Heh, been a long time since I last went to that website (only for the lucid dreaming though, none of the nasty crap they have there). I did to CurseLucidDreaming2 I think, took a few weeks of listening each night before I went to sleep to get it working, but after a while it became part of my night time ritual, listen, then LD. 

I did stop listening when my MP3 player was stolen some months ago, lucid dreams began to drasticly go down. The file itself would go though how to become lucid, which I guess is what gave me the lucid dreams.

Ah well, if you want to listen to it, go for it. Just don't become dependant on it.

----------


## MartinB

First time I listened to it, I had a mildly lucid dream.  I listened to it a couple of times since with no result.  Then I listened to it 2 days ago and had two lucid dreams this morning (never had two in one morning before  :smiley: ).  Both were very interesting.

----------


## PhilipJFry

bump!

I'm giving this a try, anyone else in?

I'm going to listen to the curse every evening and see if it works after some time.

----------


## MartinB

I was trying it until I found the much better file at http://www.remotehypnosis.com/

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by MartinB_
> *I was trying it until I found the much better file athttp://www.remotehypnosis.com/*



Does it work? hmm, downloading...

----------


## MartinB

It works for me.  :smiley: 

It's not consistant, I mean, I don't expect it to work every single night, but it does seem to improve my lucid dreaming rate.  I'm at about 1 every 3 days now.

----------


## PhilipJFry

heh, I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with his accent but I think it's worth a try  ::D:

----------


## Explode

It's really hard to trust those hypnosis things on that site...They could put anything on there, and you could listen to it, and all of a sudden wake up, and then find that your doing some really nasty things, because you dont know what they put in there!
it sorta scares me a lot
I got half way through that ludic dreaming one and when he got to the number "4" when he was counting down, i got scared and turned it off

----------


## MartinB

That's a totally rediculous mindset to have towards hypnosis. 

First, if you're unsure what's in the file, just listen to it before-hand without going into trance to check it.

Second, there is a very high chance that you will remain concious during hypnosis, and anything that you don't agree with will immediately register with you and the suggestion will be rejected by your subconcious.

Thirdly, hypnosis cannot make you do anything that you don't want to do.  It simply doesn't work like that.

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by MartinB_
> *That's a totally rediculous mindset to have towards hypnosis. *
> 
> First, if you're unsure what's in the file, just listen to it before-hand without going into trance to check it.
> 
> Second, there is a very high chance that you will remain concious during hypnosis, and anything that you don't agree with will immediately register with you and the suggestion will be rejected by your subconcious.
> 
> Thirdly, hypnosis cannot make you do anything that you don't want to do. *It simply doesn't work like that.*



thank God..
I was about to start flaming these idiots


anyway, I listened to the curse one awhile back (went into a deep trance) that night i did have an LD (DILD) whaich was abnormal back then....
so my advice, learn how to put yourself into a trance, then listen to it without any caution whatsoever

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

Oooo.. warpmymind's sexual files look promising...
Now to figure out how to trick a girl into listening all those files >:-) mehehEHEHEHEHE.

Oh well, i'll see if they work  :tongue2: , not that they would be MUCH use to me anyway, but I guess it's fun to test...

Some of those on warpmymind are just crazy though... "You will want to wear diapers and if you don't etc. etc... you will wet yourself" wtf?

I might try the self-triggerable ''see women as naked'' though >:-) Might make school more endurable for me xD

----------


## Sinar

Lol, that one woud suck though if you were at some kind of family gathering. You walk outside and all of a sudden the only thing anyone hears is "AHH...my EYES!"

Yea, i went to the site just to goof off and see what they had. I don't plan on using any of it. Unfortunatly, you need to register. I'm not that interested lol.

----------


## Abstract Fire

Neither am I, Sinar.

I tried listening to the remote hypnosis and got bored a third of the way through. (I was in a trance, but got bored... don't know why THAT happened, of all things.)

I had a lucid dream that night, though. Remotehypnosis is a good site (except he won't shut up about staring at a spot in the wall), by the looks of it.

----------


## QUE_KAKASHI

could someone send me the LD curse files and the curse remover ..... [email protected]

----------


## bobvilax2000

I just want to say that I laughed at the one that will turn your penis into a functional womb.
W-H-A-T-E-V-E-R!

- -Barrett

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *O_O that soudns awful.*



I know. I can't get the files on that site. It requires a membership, and I don't really feel comfortable joining that site considering the adult content, though I heard being hypnotized can be really good.

P.S. I like you siggy, Barbizzle.

----------


## Original Poster

It's too bad I couldn't reply to this right away but it's a scam, it's impossible to hypnotize someone against their will, and hypnosis does not last after the trance has ended, you can subliminally autosuggest into the memory through hypnosis but that is not irreversible, nor permenant, it would at most work like any mnemonic memory technique.

Hypnosis is not what you read about in science fiction novels, people only do under hypnosis what they find advantageous, the only way to use hypnosis maliciously is to trick someone into thinking what you're telling them to do is advantageous.

----------


## Marvo

Oki, I listened to it, and I understanded everything. He said nothing bad   ::lol::  


I will try listening to the other file. This was the 23 minute one

----------

